# No start. NATS locked



## abunai (Aug 2, 2003)

2004 4dr auto 2.5
Friends car that won't start.
Engine will run if I spray started fluid in the intake. 
Engine not getting fuel.
Checked the fuel pump, and it wasn't working. 
Removed it, freed it up, reinstalled, and now have fuel pressure. 
Still will not start. 
NATS light on steady. Pulled code.
P1610...Key not recognized.
Tried the two keys he had. 
Nothing.
Seems the NATS is locked.
Is there a way to unlock it WITHOUT taking it to the dealer?????
Could a locksmith or repair shop have the equipment to do it????


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

The NATS antenna's are starting to go bad. Been seeing them a lot lately. It is the ring that is around the key hole.


----------

